# Help :( !



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Male Maltese

Free 1 year old baby boy in DC. I've left her a message but if anyone can get him please help!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I hope a rescue gets him soon, before some weirdos get him!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I do too  . I left the lady a message, cross shared on FB and sent to SCMR. Hopefully everyone will share. I haven't heard back from the lady, but I would be happy to go and get him in DC if it's the only way to keep him safe. We cannot adopt (since Bella is so dominant) but I can transport.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh Bridget, you know how much I hate seeing this. I'll send it to a friend who lives near DC, but I'm not overly optimistic that she would help. She never had any pets growing up and one time when she came to visit, Bella had her trapped in the dining room.:w00t:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Karen and thanks for the laugh too! I can just see Bella trapping her in the dining room lol!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The post has been deleted by the owner  .


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I saw it was deleted -i hope that doesn't mean he got in the wrong hands.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Me too Mags  . She never returned my call and I left her that message maybe a half hour after she posted the pup.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

The word free ugh.. Someone already got him. So sad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Hopefully it is someone who will love him and give him a wonderful home for the rest of his life.


----------

